# DIY Sponge Filters



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

What you need:

0. 4"x4" ceramic tile (Purchased from Home Depot for 25 cents)
1. Airline tubing (Purchased from Rona for 20 cents a foot)
2. Air stone (Get it from your LFS)
3. Marker (Get it from your dollar store)
4. Power Drill (I borrowed mine from my uncle)
5. PVC Pipe (Purchased from Home Depot, get the long ones and tell them to cut it for you to the desired length you want)
6. Scissors (I found them in my kitchen)
7. Silicone (Purchased from Home Depot for 5$... what a rip. You can use the aquarium grade silicone if you want to be on the safer side. I used 100% silicone from like I said, Home Depot.)
8. Sponge (Havn't found any good places to buy this)

What you need to do:

1. Cut your PVC pipe and sponge to the size you want it to be. I recommend the sponge to be 4"x4" as it fits over the tile perfectly. 
2. Take the PVC pipe and stick it into the middle of the sponge. Twist and twirl it until the pipe cuts into the sponge so that is just touches the bottom of it. Mark the part where the pipe is just out of the sponge.
3. Take the pipe out and drill holes underneath the marked spot at different places. This enables water flow to go through the pipe and draw the water into the sponge along with the debris from your tank.
4. Drill one hole near the top of your PVC pipe. This is where you will stick the airline tubing in so that it doesn't keep popping out when you put it in through the opening of the pipe.
5. Put the pipe back into the hole in your sponge.
6. Silicone the ceramic tile to the bottom of your sponge. This will weigh the sponge down and it also makes sure that the water flow goes in through the sides of the sponge instead of just the bottom.
7. Let it sit and dry for 24 - 48 hours depending on how careful you want to be.
8. When it is dry, stick the airline tubing into the drilled hole, attach an airstone and push the tubing until the stone touches the sponge.

Now you are done, congratulations... you have successfully made a sponge filter for a fraction of the price of buying one.

I will add step by step pictures to this soon 

Here is what the finish product should look like. Thanks Stacie.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Very cool idea, I can buy Spong Filters cheaper than the cost of making them, But that is not the point. Creating or making something really gives you a sence of satifaction which I fully understand, plus you get a better understanding of how things work..

GOOD JOB !!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

:O, point me in the direction you buy your sponge filters cheaper than making them and I will give you 1$


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Brian said:


> :O, point me in the direction you buy your sponge filters cheaper than making them and I will give you 1$


PM Sent

Where's my dollar..LOL


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Would you like it by PayPal or maybe some time if I ever make it to an MFC meeting?


----------



## ArcLyte (Mar 21, 2006)

share the secret with me too!


----------



## slund (Mar 19, 2006)

I make these sponge filters...the picture is one of the ones that I made and I told Brian to post the picture so others can see what they look like!! With all the supplies purchased...total was about $5 (I already had the silicone & airline, but if I didn't it that would add another $2.00 to the price). Of this $5 I made 9 of these filters. So it basically cost $0.55 per filter!! I don't know how you could buy them for any less unless you are buying in bulk of like 100 filters.

Note: I live in the US so your total could be a little different but I found everything needed to make these filters at walmart and home depot!!

Stacie


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

slund said:


> I make these sponge filters...the picture is one of the ones that I made and I told Brian to post the picture so others can see what they look like!! With all the supplies purchased...total was about $5 (I already had the silicone & airline, but if I didn't it that would add another $2.00 to the price). Of this $5 I made 9 of these filters. So it basically cost $0.55 per filter!! I don't know how you could buy them for any less unless you are buying in bulk of like 100 filters.
> 
> Note: I live in the US so your total could be a little different but I found everything needed to make these filters at walmart and home depot!!
> 
> Stacie


Makes sence, I thought the priceing was PER filter not a group of filter

My bad..


----------



## slund (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh...ok! Yeah that would be a lot of money if it only made one filter...good thing I clarified that. 

Stacie


----------

